# New member!



## roidboy175 (May 3, 2014)

Hello to everyone on IMF , I joined a while back and thought i'd make a little intro . I have worked out on and off since leaving high school and it's almost 3 months now since returning to the gym after a longer then needed layoff . I have back and neck issues but too major to keep me from getting back into the swing of things . I belong to several other forums and look forward to being her e.


----------



## sneedham (May 3, 2014)

Welcome roidboy..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Riles (May 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 19, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## gds92115 (May 22, 2014)

welcome fellow newbie roid boy.  and extra points for proud screen name.


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## Newexpopharm (May 26, 2014)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## AvA182 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome mang


----------



## atmosfearless (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------

